# إِنَّكَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَصِيحَ الدِّيكُ تُنْكِرُني ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ



## نجمة الجدي (14 يوليو 2011)

*سلام ونعمة 


1) إنجيل متى 26: 34

قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنَّكَ فِي هذِهِ اللَّيْلَةِ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَصِيحَ دِيكٌ تُنْكِرُني ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ».

2) إنجيل متى 26: 75

فَتَذَكَّرَ بُطْرُسُ كَلاَمَ يَسُوعَ الَّذِي قَالَ لَهُ: «إِنَّكَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَصِيحَ الدِّيكُ تُنْكِرُني ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ». فَخَرَجَ إِلَى خَارِجٍ وَبَكَى بُكَاءً مُرًّا.

3) إنجيل مرقس 14: 30

فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ فِي هذِهِ اللَّيْلَةِ، قَبْلَ أَنْ يَصِيحَ الدِّيكُ مَرَّتَيْنِ، تُنْكِرُنِي ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ».

* *
 لماذا انكر بطرس  سيدنا  يسوع  عندما القي القبض عليه ثلاث مرات قبل صياح الديك 

ممكن توضحون ذلك هل كان  بطرس يكذب او قالها تقية ام كان صادق في قوله على انه ليس  سيدنا يسوع وانما شبيه له ؟
*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يوليو 2011)

*الاجابة فى كلمة بطرس خاف 
*


----------



## esambraveheart (14 يوليو 2011)

*


نجمة الجدي قال:



سلام ونعمة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


نجمة الجدي قال:


> *1) إنجيل متى 26: 34*​
> 
> *قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنَّكَ فِي هذِهِ اللَّيْلَةِ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَصِيحَ دِيكٌ تُنْكِرُني ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ».*​
> 
> ...


 
*بغض النظر عن التعبيرات الاسلاميه التي تتنافي و عقيدتنا و لا تنطبق عليها اختي الفاضلة .*​ 
*بطرس انكر " انه يعرف " المسيح او انه احد تابعيه او انه واحد من تلاميذه لكي ينجو بحياته من الموت ..لكنه لم يتعرض بالقول لا لكون المسيح ابن الله هو هو نفسه او لانه شبيه له.*​ 




[Q-BIBLE]
*متي 26 : 69*​ 
*69 اما بطرس فكان جالسا خارجا في الدار.فجاءت اليه جارية قائلة وانت كنت مع يسوع الجليلي.*​

*70 فانكر قدام الجميع قائلا لست ادري ما تقولين.*​ 

*71 ثم اذ خرج الى الدهليز رأته اخرى فقالت للذين هناك وهذا كان مع يسوع الناصري.*​ 

*72 فانكر ايضا بقسم اني لست اعرف الرجل.*​ 

*73 وبعد قليل جاء القيام وقالوا لبطرس حقا انت ايضا منهم فان لغتك تظهرك.*​ 

*74 فابتدأ حينئذ يلعن ويحلف اني لا اعرف الرجل*
*.وللوقت صاح الديك.*​ 

*75 فتذكر بطرس كلام يسوع الذي قال له انك قبل ان يصيح الديك تنكرني ثلاث مرات.فخرج الى خارج وبكى بكاء مرا*​[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (14 يوليو 2011)

الشباب كفوا ووفوا بالإجابة ... أعطوها كاملة ... يعطيهم العافية


----------



## نجمة الجدي (14 يوليو 2011)

*الذي افهمه بان بطرس اقسم وحلف كذب لينقذ نفسه من الموت  ..

اي ان سيدنا  يسوع كان هو الذي   رائاه   بطرس  ولكن  كان القسم والحلفان له   كان  كذب  .. صحيح فهمي ؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يوليو 2011)

*هو حضرتك عايزة تتدينى بطرس؟؟
اذا كان يسوع سامحه فهل احنا هندينه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يسوع كان قدامه وانكره
مش شخص تانى 
*


----------



## Twin (15 يوليو 2011)

*لا ال أتصلب وأنكره بطرس هو الرب يسوع المسيح وليس شبيه له *
*فبطرس أنكر وقال أنا لا أعرف هذا الرجل مدافعاً عن نفسه كون أنهم عرفوه وعرفوا أنه من تلاميذ الرب يسوع *
*فهذا الإنكار ناتج عن الخوف وهذا أيضاً كان لأتمام ما قاله الرب يسوع .... ستتركوني وحدي*

*والرجاء أن تتواصل معنا بشخصيتك الحقيقية وخلفيتك ... فلا داعي للتمويه *​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (15 يوليو 2011)

نجمة الجدي قال:


> *الذي افهمه بان بطرس اقسم وحلف كذب لينقذ نفسه من الموت  ..
> 
> اي ان سيدنا  يسوع كان هو الذي   رائاه   بطرس  ولكن  كان القسم والحلفان له   كان  كذب  .. صحيح فهمي ؟*



ايوة مظبوط و صحيح
بطرس خاف الناس تعرف انه له علاقة بالرب يسوع , فياخدوه و يحاكموه و يصلبوه معه
فأقسم انه لا يعرفه , و أخطأ خطأ عظيم و كبير

و رجع و ندم و بكى بكاءًا مرًا .. و قبل الله توبته و قال له : على هذه الصخرة أبني كنيستي
و قال له : هل تحبني؟ ارعَ خرافي


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يوليو 2011)

*رد: إِنَّكَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَصِيحَ الدِّيكُ تُنْكِرُني ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ*




نجمة الجدي قال:


> *سلام ونعمة
> 
> 
> 1) إنجيل متى 26: 34
> ...



*أظن الآيات المقتبسة تنكر أن المصلوب هو رب المجد يسوع وليس آخر فالمسيح له المجد قاله ت
تنكرنى
وليس تنكره
فواضح أن اللى أخد إنكار بطرس وعمل من دليل أنه اللى اتصلب شبيه هو مجرد صبى من صبيان البالتوك أو المنتديات التابعة لإبليس.
*


----------

